# Frozen Snow Crab Leg Clusters



## JGDean (Jan 8, 2014)

Cleaning out the freezer - found bags of crab. How do you feel would be the best way to cook it. (Defrosted, frozen- seasoning, dip etc.)


----------



## pacanis (Jan 8, 2014)

How long have they been in there if you just found them? 
I have found that forgetten crab legs tend to have the meat shrink up and they aren't even worth it. I'd snap one open to take a look before putting any effort into them.
That said, just warm them through. Sometimes I put them in a pan with water to steam, sometimes I ad Old Bay or creole seasoning/sometimes not. If they are thawed they reheat even better. Just wrap them in a damp paper towel and nuke them a little bit. I saw that one on AB and it works quite well. 
Like I said, the trick is to warm them through. They are already cooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

Thaw them in the fridge, then check them as Pac suggested. If they're okay to use, I would steam them and then dip them in melted salted butter and eat. They don't need much preparation since they have such a delicate flavor.


----------



## JGDean (Jan 8, 2014)

The are in the fridge thawing. I will check them as suggest and steam if they're good. Thanks much!


----------



## Jing (Jan 8, 2014)

If they are Ok, another addition to melted butter for dipping is an Asian style lime and sweet chilli mayo. Very yummy with both crab and lobster,


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2014)

Be careful if you decide to cook them as I believe they are precooked.


----------



## JGDean (Jan 9, 2014)

*Sweet Chili Mayo?*



Jing said:


> If they are Ok, another addition to melted butter for dipping is an Asian style lime and sweet chilli mayo. Very yummy with both crab and lobster,


 
Do you have a recipe or should I just play until it tastes good? Maybe Mayo, lime juice, a little ginger, sweet chili sauce...

The crab is mostly thawed this morning and is in good shape. It is pre-cooked and this evening I just plan on steaming it enough to heat through after rinsing it.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice. I'm glad the meat is still good.
I picked up some on sale a few weeks ago that I plan on eating shortly.


----------



## Jing (Jan 9, 2014)

JGDean said:


> Do you have a recipe or should I just play until it tastes good? Maybe Mayo, lime juice, a little ginger, sweet chili sauce...
> 
> The crab is mostly thawed this morning and is in good shape. It is pre-cooked and this evening I just plan on steaming it enough to heat through after rinsing it.



I just played around using pretty much the ingredients you mention, JG. It is a great accompaniment to seafood. I usually keep the crab legs cold and just dip in the hot butter and chili lime mayo. Enjoy your unexpected treat!


----------

